# Sir Vape at Durban Vape Fest 2017



## Sir Vape (11/12/17)

This will be the thread for Durban Vape Fest launches, specials & more ...

Pop in and visit us at Stand 41 Sir Vape & 48 Steam Masters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (15/12/17)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/12/17)

All specials will be available online. Please note online items are limited.

Tab will go live on the 16th Dec 2017 at 10:00am 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (16/12/17)

Sir Vape said:


> All specials will be available online. Please note online items are limited.
> 
> Tab will go live on the 16th Dec 2017 at 10:00am
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials



Would of loved to come but timing sucks but still got my order in 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

